# Cannondale 2.8



## JSummers (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a old 1993 2.8 Cannondale with the stock steel fork and want to replace it with carbon. I dont have the bike here to messure the top tube size, any one have an idea what size it is? Thanks for any help


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

I am not sure why you need the top tube size for a fork. You will need a 1" steerer on your new fork. You are going from a threaded fork to an unthreaded so you will need a new headset and a new stem. The fork steerer will be cut after you determine how tall you want the stem to be.


----------



## JSummers (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks, you figured out what i was asking steerer tube size.


----------



## HearEyeAm (May 4, 2017)

Bluechip said:


> I am not sure why you need the top tube size for a fork. You will need a 1" steerer on your new fork. You are going from a threaded fork to an unthreaded so you will need a new headset and a new stem. The fork steerer will be cut after you determine how tall you want the stem to be.


I’m late to the party but I am also renovating a Cannondale 2.8. I too am adding a new fork to soften the ride quality. 

I am wondering if you or anyone can tell me more about the 1” headset I will need. Is the headtube cup size 30.2mm or 30.0mm?

Also the 1” carbon fork I have will only accept a 27mm crown race. Do you know some high quality headsets that can fit the (30mm or 30.2mm) head tube as well as comes with a 27mm crown race?

Originally I wanted to get a Chris King 1” nothreadset but they only make baseplates for that in 26.4mm. Do you think it’s possible to mill or shave off the inner diameter of the 26.4mm crown race to make it a 27mm? Could that work or is that too risky?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

HearEyeAm said:


> I’m late to the party but I am also renovating a Cannondale 2.8. I too am adding a new fork to soften the ride quality.
> 
> I am wondering if you or anyone can tell me more about the 1” headset I will need. Is the headtube cup size 30.2mm or 30.0mm?
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome! I don't have an answer to your questions, but I will tell you there isn't much activity on the manufacturer specific forums anymore. You will get more answers if you post your question in the "Bikes, Frames and Forks" forum or the Retro-Classic" forum.

L


----------



## HearEyeAm (May 4, 2017)

Lombard said:


> Hi and welcome! I don't have an answer to your questions, but I will tell you there isn't much activity on the manufacturer specific forums anymore. You will get more answers if you post your question in the "Bikes, Frames and Forks" forum or the Retro-Classic" forum.
> 
> L


Thank you 🙏


----------

